# INTP or INFP



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

INTP or INFP? i don't know

you don't know me well but...first impressions?


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Since the only thing I have to go on is the enneagram Type 4 that you've set in your profile, I'll say INFP. You should give some examples of your behaviour.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Your user name doesn't sound very empathetic towards the underdog which is not a very NF thing to do so I'll go with INTP; just a wild guess.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Enneatypes can go with any MBTI. They are not mutually exclusive. Im an INTP type 4.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw you over at INTPforum, so I'm gonna go with INTP :laughing:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

INFP! roud:

I remember when you first joined... and I read your intro thread. I don't really remember what it said, but I got that kinda vibe from you. So yeah, INFP.


----------

